# Five Things to Be Avoided



## Wayne (Aug 5, 2009)

*Five Things to Be Avoided When Called Upon to Preach in Strange Churches.*
_by Dr. Doddridge_

I. Do not chose _texts which appear odd_, the choice of which vanity may be supposed to dictate.

II. _Nor a text of censure_. This is assuming.

III. Nor a text _leading to curious and knotty questions_: then it would be said you preached yourself.

IV. Do not aim to eclipse the minister of the place by an _extraordinary display of talent_. This is unkind. But,

V. Chose a text of an _ordinary, edifying nature_, connecting doctrine and practice together, still not a doctrine in respect to which there may be at that time much division among the people ; this, I think, does not belong to a stranger. Deliver the discourse with urbanity and Christian feeling ; you will then be welcome a second time.

[The Charleston Observer 14.21 (11 July 1840): 1, col. 6.]


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great and well spoken advice, a good attempt to follow the regulative principle.

However, some texts will present "curious and knotty" questions, and God equips teaching elders to help untangle them- somehow, without calling undue attention to themselves.


----------



## Wayne (Aug 5, 2009)

Of course the context is ministers who are guests in other pulpits. Generally that's not the time or place to bring up those "knotty questions". At least, that's the way I read it.


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 5, 2009)

I see, no comment on other churches being "strange." (you've got to like the language)


----------

